
Searching for Chocolate's Roots, and Enemies, in Colombia's Wilderness - extarial
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/searching-for-chocolates-roots-and-enemies-in-colombias-wilderness/
======
robotkdick
The article makes me wonder what life would be like if cocoa plants all became
the victim of the diseases identified. Given a choice, I'd give up my mobile
phone before I gave up chocolate.

~~~
irrational
My wife agrees. She says she would give up electricity, indoor plumbing, and
antibiotics before giving up chocolate. Apparently death is preferable to life
without chocolate.

------
whoisjuan
There's a reason why some historians call chocolate "liquid gold". It was
perhaps the most groundbreaking and cultural game changing discovery that came
from the America colonization.

~~~
lovich
I would have thought potatoes or corn were, given that they helped support a
much larger population

